# Caddy's pups at TWO weeks old



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I thought I'd post some new pics of Caddy's puppies taken today. They are now 1 and 1/2 weeks old and now have their eyes open. I've got an early favorite, so we'll see how he turns out! He's the one without a nickname (Hence why we call him No Name, LOL) 

[attachment=27999:IMG_6089.jpg]

[attachment=28000:IMG_6094.jpg]

[attachment=28001:IMG_6115.jpg]
My fave boy is on the end

[attachment=28002:IMG_6129.jpg]

My daughter and I sit and wait until they yawn (it's sooo adorable, LOL) so I managed to get a pic of a yawner, LOL
[attachment=28003:IMG_6010.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

They are just precious. I love puppies! 

Are they coming to the show next weekend too?!

Just curious... why is he your favorite?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

great minds think alike  I really needed a puppy fix. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of them. I love the last picture. :wub: sweet babies :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They are just too precious! :wub: I melt just looking that the pics-their tails are just so cute! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG these little boys are so cute!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> They are just precious. I love puppies!
> 
> ...


I think I'm going ot have to bring Caddy and her pups because the hubby is going with me to the show and I don't trust anybody enough to take care of my little babies, LOL! I don't want to expose them like that but I think they are better off hanging in the hotel room then taking a risk of leaving them with somebody. It will be easier on Caddy also. 

He's my favorite because I think he's the prettiest pup right now. Personality wise, they are all adorable, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> great minds think alike  I really needed a puppy fix. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of them. I love the last picture. :wub: sweet babies :wub:[/B]


Aww, that's so sweet! Every day they change, I can't wait until they look like little maltese, LOL! 



> They are just too precious! :wub: I melt just looking that the pics-their tails are just so cute! :wub:[/B]


You should see it when they wag their little tails when they are nursing. Now THAT is adorable!!



> OMG these little boys are so cute!!![/B]


Thank you! I cant' stop kissing them, I can tell you that much!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...those are some sweet little babies!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, it's about time! We ALL needed a puppy fix.

I'm crazy about the pup with 1 ear up and 1 sorta sideways. :wub: Noelle's did that for a little while when she was a puppy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacy, you must have read my mind!! I was just about to PM you and say, OK, we just got pictures of Jasmine's babies, now it's your turn! The boys are adorable! It's so much fun watching them grow. Hope the show goes well!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How sweet!! :wub: I love looking at puppy pictures!! :biggrin: Keep them coming! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OMG...those are some sweet little babies!!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you! They are very sweet, I have to say. Probably because right now, they are sleeping a lot, hehe




> Well, it's about time! We ALL needed a puppy fix.
> 
> I'm crazy about the pup with 1 ear up and 1 sorta sideways. :wub: Noelle's did that for a little while when she was a puppy. [/B]


Aww! Do you have pics of Noelle with the one ear up? I bet she was adorable!!



> Stacy, you must have read my mind!! I was just about to PM you and say, OK, we just got pictures of Jasmine's babies, now it's your turn! The boys are adorable! It's so much fun watching them grow. Hope the show goes well![/B]


Haha, Paula pm'd me at the same time I was posting these pics, saying the same thing!! It is nice to know that I am not completely picture spamming, LOL!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They're just precious. Funny what you said about your favorite. Before I read that line I was looking at the pic and thinking -- I love that boy's head. He's going to be gorgeous.

So glad that the puppies are thriving and that Caddy is doing well.


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know whether to sigh, cry, smile.......... :smcry: :smrofl: :wub: 

I'm so confused..........and maybe a little pre-menstrual! :smstarz:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are all cute but which one is your favorite there are two ends and one middle?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Aww! Do you have pics of Noelle with the one ear up? I bet she was adorable!![/B]


Stacy -- I didn't want to hijack your thread ... so I started one about ears. They must be my mostest favorite part of puppies!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:smheat: Thanks for the puppy fix!!!!! All three are sooooo beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: the yawning pic just melted my heart :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Stacy the second photo made me shiver.... such perfection and beauty. Thank you for sharing them with us. God bless them all, and Caddy.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They are all so cute. It would be so hard to choose which one to keep. I'm sure your children want to keep them all!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! The "Yawner" is the cutest pic I've ever seen!!! I love it, Stacy. :wub: 

And the pic, where one is facing the other direction, reminds me of Billy ~ LOL


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG, they are soooooooo cute!!!!! :wub: :wub: I love the last picture. :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ace sends tail wags and kisses to his half brothers :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

They are just too precious! I LOVE puppies! 

Cyndi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you for the precious pictures. My favorite is the one of the three of them cuddling together. That just melts my heart. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGOD the puppies are SO AMAZINGLY ADORABLE!! :wub: lol I can totally imagine you guys sitting there waiting for one of them to yawn!! I would do the same thing and would never be able to take my eyes off those adorable cuddly little babies!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so precious! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG that yawning picture ...

Adorable !!

Keep em coming - can't wait for more fluffy hair


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

SCRUMPTIOUS :wub: , how I ADORE those little faces . Sarah


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They're so precious, my favorite is all 3 of them.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG arent they just the sweetest little darlings. I could look at those babies all day long.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Stacy,
They are coming along very nicely. Very pretty puppies. :wub: The awe of new puppies never stops with however many litters you have.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> They're just precious. Funny what you said about your favorite. Before I read that line I was looking at the pic and thinking -- I love that boy's head. He's going to be gorgeous.
> 
> So glad that the puppies are thriving and that Caddy is doing well.[/B]


I'm so glad you agree that he's going to be a good looking boy! I can't wait to see how he turns out. 



> I don't know whether to sigh, cry, smile.......... :smcry: :smrofl: :wub:
> 
> I'm so confused..........and maybe a little pre-menstrual! :smstarz:[/B]


Aww! That will be me when i have to figure out which one to keep!



> They are all cute but which one is your favorite there are two ends and one middle?[/B]


the one facing the camera! I just love the way his head looks! I don't know why, he just 'grabs' me when I pick him up. :new_shocked:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you Stacy, I needed a puppy fix. I love the puppy yawning photo. :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

precious pics..the yawning one is the best :wub: i love to see them when they yarn...they look soooo cute doing that...i love it whenever Krish does that :wub: ..infact i wait for him to yawn...lol


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Ohhh, that the boy I liked too! LOL It's going to be fun watching the little fellows develop and see what they look like at the crucial 8 week stage. I hope they have pretty heads AND beautiful structure. :thumbsup: 

Cathy A


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

very very adorable

kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had to snap these pics last night, he looked SO CUTE!! This is the baby we call Squealy, because he's very loud.

[attachment=28097:IMG_6130.jpg]

[attachment=28098:IMG_6139.jpg]
stretchie
[attachment=28099:IMG_6149.jpg]
Zzzz....


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I had to snap these pics last night, he looked SO CUTE!! This is the baby we call Squealy, because he's very loud.
> 
> I can hear him all the way up here in Canada. Boy is he ever LOUD! Great pics! :aktion033:
> 
> Cathy A


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww! those pictures are soooo beautiful!!! LOL Kudos on the names you call them... "Squealie" "Stretchie" lol  heheh


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I had to snap these pics last night, he looked SO CUTE!! This is the baby we call Squealy, because he's very loud.
> 
> I can hear him all the way up here in Canada. Boy is he ever LOUD! Great pics! :aktion033:
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


LOL! He apologizes for being so loud and keeping everyone awake in canada.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Aww! those pictures are soooo beautiful!!! LOL Kudos on the names you call them... "Squealie" "Stretchie" lol  heheh [/B]


Hehe, they seem to keep naming themselves!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oooo... that is so incredibly adorable!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

So, way, too, major, absolutley adorable!!!!! :wub: 

I love the one with his legs up in the air. Awwwwwww!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea!!! More pics of those sweet babies!!! I love when they sleep on their backs with their feet up in the air!!! It's sooooo cute!!! :wub: Tango and Tillie still sleep like that!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacy, they're so cute!! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh! The legs up in the air, and then all slouched back again! I could just squeeze him until whipped cream shoots out his nose!!!

Josie says: Yeah, mom, that's what comes out puppy noses, for sure....


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy mine do that too, one in particular. I'll have to get a snapshot..it's SO CUTE!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Sooo cute!!!! Sleeping belly up is adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Squealie makes _*ME*_ squeal with delight!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I think I need all 3 of these babies! They are all so cute. Keep the pictures coming!*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

It doesn't get any cuter than that!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Get out!! :eusa_hand: These pictures are just too darn cute! I just LOVE the legs in the air pic!! LOL


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, what precious little boys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very cute! Keep the pictures comming. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW What fun you must be having Stacy, they are sooooooooooo cute!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just wanna pick them up and cuddle them. :wub: they are super sweet! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just for the record, I do feel like I'm picture spamming but there were requests, so here are more pics of the babies! They are 2 weeks old and I'm starting to figure out personalities. Squealie is the kick back guy, he'll lay on his back in your hands for as long as you want him, just chilling. Gigantore is a pretty mellow guy to and No Name is a little bit higher strung than the others. It will be interesting to see if that continues!

[attachment=28208:IMG_6175.jpg]
Squealie on the right, Gigantore in the middle and No Name on the left

[attachment=28209:IMG_6176.jpg]

[attachment=28210:IMG_6181.jpg]
Yes, we have a yawner again. It's squealie

[attachment=28211:IMG_6195.jpg]
Puppy pile, i have no idea who is who LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: omg , they are getting cuter everyday. I don't know how you do it. I would be sitting there and watching them 24/7


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVE them :wub: - what stunning pups . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

SO CUTE!!! I just want to kiss them all day!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are not spamming! We love these puppy pictures.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWW!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:aktion033: While I enjoy all the pictures, my favorites are the yawning shots. There's just something about those toothless yawns.

Carla & Shotzi
P.S. I'm not feeling the least bit spammed. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank You Thank You Thank You for the pics!

They are soooo adorable I wish I was really small and could get in the pile with them and get a cuddle fix myself.

Keep the photos coming, PLEASE rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't feel photo spammed at all! 

This brought a smile to my face, and I definitely needed that today.

Thank you.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww so cute, I could squeaze them...but I never would.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I love watching them grow! Their hair is really growing. No name may be my favorite. I bet he becomes the "boss".*


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I could never get enough pictures if you posted 20 times a day. I love watching the boys grow!! Keep them coming this is so much fun. Puppy pile is my favorite of this group. I think squealie is starting to be my favorite boy. I love it when they let you roll them on their back and pet their tummy. Your boys are adorable!!!!! More, more, more!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Just for the record, I do feel like I'm picture spamming but there were requests, so here are more pics of the babies![/B]


Ummm, NO! You are not picture spamming....post away. I totally enjoy seeing updated puppy pictures!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Spamming? Are you kidding!! I couldn't get to post #57 fast enough this morning. I was dying to see the puppies!!! Hey if someone doesn't want to see puppies you know what they can do... not click on your thread!!! Keep the pics coming, puleeeeez!!!

The pups are totally darling!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

*squeeeeeeeelllll*

keep those baby pictures coming Stacy!

ps:are you getting any sleep yet?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

simply adorable!!!
thanks for sharing! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What a way to start the day! I just love looking at the newborns we have here on SM :wub: It's just fun to think that Kosmo was ever that small :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacy, you're not spamming at all! I want to see the puppies growing up. It's so exciting to have yours and Andrea's at the same time!!

That puppy pile just melted my heart! Such precious little guys.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...they are just SOOOOO precious. :wub: :wub: :wub: You are NOT spamming! We love these little babies.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Girlfriend, you just spam away! What better way to start my day than to look at pictures of adorable puppies...I love that last one...so much love for each other (at least until they start walking...lol) :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG, I want one of those babies, well I'll take all of them. Stacy keep those pictures coming I'm in love with Caddy's babies. I'd like to see Caddy to


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Just for the record, I do feel like I'm picture spamming but there were requests, so here are more pics of the babies! They are 2 weeks old and I'm starting to figure out personalities. Squealie is the kick back guy, he'll lay on his back in your hands for as long as you want him, just chilling. Gigantore is a pretty mellow guy to and No Name is a little bit higher strung than the others. It will be interesting to see if that continues!
> 
> [attachment=28208:IMG_6175.jpg]
> Squealie on the right, Gigantore in the middle and No Name on the left
> ...


Omg what beautiful babies :wub: :wub: :wub: no way are you spamming, they are precious and I love to see their progress


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: omg , they are getting cuter everyday. I don't know how you do it. I would be sitting there and watching them 24/7[/B]




I have an idea.... How about PUPPY TV.... a 24 hour a day 7 day a week channel with nothing but PUPPIES... In high def of course... :biggrin:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They are precious, Stacy. Thanks for the pics. I have never really seen puppies that small, or if I have, I don't remember. It is nice to see them develop!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

More!!! More Puppy Pics, Stacy!! 

I just can't see enough of your precious little ones. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had a request for pics with caddy and so I tried to get some! I gave her a very unfortunate haircut so please excuse it. 
[attachment=28281:IMG_6405.jpg]
A smiling Caddy 

[attachment=28282:IMG_6421.jpg]
Caddy and babies
[attachment=28283:IMG_6427.jpg]
more Caddy and babies
[attachment=28284:IMG_6449.jpg]
A little bright but I thought it was cute, LOL
[attachment=28285:IMG_6468.jpg]
Puppies are fed and are passed out with full bellies

[attachment=28286:IMG_6472.jpg]
zzzz

[attachment=28287:IMG_6473.jpg]
Yes, we do have another yawner
[attachment=28288:IMG_6474.jpg]

[attachment=28289:IMG_6479.jpg]
Puppy pile! And again, yes, that IS nailpolish the one in the middle is wearing.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow Caddy looks soo beautiful and happy! LOL I loved ALL the puppy pictures specially the fat belly ones, and I loved the bright one because the baby looks like he's smiling!! Wow they are just looking more precious everyday!!! You're lucky!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow Caddy looks soo beautiful and happy! LOL I loved ALL the puppy pictures specially the fat belly ones, and I loved the bright one because the baby looks like he's smiling!! Wow they are just looking more precious everyday!!! You're lucky!!![/B]


Thank you so much! My daughter and I are having sooo much fun with these little guys!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you Staci for more pics of your precious pups. They have grown so much in the last two weeks and are more gorgeous with each passing day. Caddy looks very happy and healthy. I think she looks beautiful as well. As I've said before, I love those toothless yawning ones.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

These pictures are soooo precious!! They are beautiful boys. I love the passed out pictures with their little tummies full. Caddy seems to the best mommy ever! I really could look at their pictures all day long. How much fun it must be to have these little angels growing up right in front of you. MORE PICTURES, MORE PICTURES......


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love :wub: the first picture.

I think Caddy is just beautiful and you can see her little babies behind her.

The little boys are growing into handsome little guys. Thank you for sharing pics. I was so happy to see an update of NEW pictures.. it's only been 2 days, we were in for a drought, if you will 

Puppy pics are so cute!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 
Ok, I have no more words to express how precious they are...
Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG :w00t: the cutest puppies I've ever seen. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: they are so beautiful
wow its been 2 weeks!! i love seeing their cute little faces and their bellies!
Caddy is such a beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOD are they cute! Those pictures give me puppy-fever!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, Stacy!! They are simply adorable, and their pigment looks like it's coming in nicely. :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They look so rolly polly and soft! :wub: :wub: Caddy looks like such a proud momma!! :biggrin: I agree-I would not get anything done and would want to sit and just watch them all day long! :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Such chubby adorable little bodies and Caddy is still "glowing" as the proud momma. The prospective new owners must be sooooo excited to see their growth-did you say they were all spoken for already?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The pups and Caddy are just adorable! Have to say though, the pups are typical males...full belly equals snooze time. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I would never get anything done because I would be holding them all day long. They are so precious! :wub: (sigh)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL! I loved those photos - 
and good golly Stacey -get that bigger box out - there is no room in this one! LOL!! :biggrin: 
wow!! they are just wonderful fat little boys!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you for all the wonderful comments on da babies. I love being able to share them with you because they are just getting so darn cute for words! (not that I'm biased or anything, LOL) :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:wub: How cute Stacy..they are precious :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG these boys are so cute!! I LOVE the pics of them sleeping!!! Their bellies look so full and they look so happy and comfy!! I dont know if I missed this, but are you keeping all the boys?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Caddy looks great and the puppies are just gorgeous. I love their little fat bellies. :biggrin: 

Can't believe that it's already been 2 weeks since we were all online biting our nails and TRYING to give advice.

Love their heads -- that are going to be something special. :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Stacy -- I just want to give those little guys raspberries on their bellies :biggrin: Have you done that yet? Maybe momma wouldn't think much of that, tho.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Talk about cuteness galore, Caddy's babies are adorable and just look at those full tummies, of course mum looks great too :grouphug: 
Thank you for sharing your amazing pictures


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:wub: ooooooooooo i just wanna kiss their bellies!! MMMMMMMUAH! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy they are adorable. So pretty. The fun will begin before long. Have you been loving on them yet? And do you find yourself loving on your favorite more than the others? 

I was so hoping to see new pics today now that things seem to be settling down a bit around here. And you made my day. *THANK YOU!* :wub: :wub: :wub:




*EDIT:* Opps looks like I am a few days behind. So Stacy we need some new pics. I know they have changed in the last two days. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwwww, look at all those pics of those sweet babies!!! Just adorable Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Stacy, my favorite picture is the third one with the profile shot of Caddy. It shows her beautiful facial features. The boys are cute too. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone SO much for all the wonderful comments!! I love these little babies sooo much already, they get kissed at least a thousand times a day, LOL. 

I'm at the hotel where the Maltese specialty is going to be tomorrrow, so I have six dogs in this room. EEK!


----------



## Younggle (May 18, 2007)

Those babies are so cute! I can't even express how cute they are!wow


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Love those babies, when you get home we need more pictures PLEASE


----------

